# Hibiscus flower addiction in Beardies :)



## falconboy (Apr 13, 2007)

I know Hibiscus flowers are ok to give a beardie, but how are they if they eat a fair few of them? My beardies love them to bits (one more than the other), and even though they may have only had a few bits of their veges from their bowl, they still go nuts over a hibiscus to the extent that if I slide the door open to hand feed them the flower, if I'm not quick enough getting my hand in, I risk one jumping out to get to the flower. 

1 of them will eat 2 big flowers quite quickly. Shall I only feed them occasionally, the last 2 days I've fed 2 beardies 5 flowers.


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 13, 2007)

my beardies love them too. we have them growing in the backyard. i feed them to them a few times a week. usually my big beardie will eat about 3 or 4 at a time.


----------



## falconboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Good to see mine aren't the only ones that love them. They see me coming and really go beserk. Might only give them every few days though.


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't have any growing anywhere. Hmph.


----------



## falconboy (Apr 13, 2007)

I mentioned in another post Tatelina, if you are anywhere near Flower Power Taren Point (and maybe others have them too), they have a load of hibiscus plants for $5. Some were already pruned, but they had a stand of non pruned that had plenty of flowers still. I've gone through about 8 from this plant since I bought it Tuesday, and there are still plenty on it, and its only 3 or so foot tall.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 13, 2007)

$200.00


----------



## lizzardboi (Apr 13, 2007)

Mine LOVE nasturcias(have no idea how 2 spell it :s) and hibiscuses, but cause mine are still only like 8weeks old i just chop up 2of each and put them on a little dish and they eat that over about a day or 2. lukely i have a huge hibiscus tree in my bakyard and i have a nasturcia growing in a pot  
Jayyy


----------

